# KY Lake



## eelboy

Heading down to cabin in Cypress Bay tomorrow for a few days of fishing. They are in process of drawing lake back down to winter pool so should have strong current. Will post results next week.


----------



## crappiedude

Air temps down there look pretty good for the next few days.
Only been to Cypress Bay once years ago and we caught plenty of fish. With the cold snap we just had and the falling water I would think the fish will be 10'-15' deep or at least holding on deeper cover but very fishable. Of course if ya have a lot of sun it wouldn't surprise me to find them off secondary points or on gravel banks later in the evening just before dark.
Good luck.


----------



## chaunc

I’ll be there in ten days. Hope the level stables out by then. If not, the deep points I like to fish will be crowded to no end. I’d rather be fishing shallow. Glad I’ll be there for almost a month.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> I’ll be there in ten days


I hope you have a great time down there and I hope this crazy weather/water straightens out by then too. I'll be headed to Bama then.


----------



## RMK

eelboy said:


> Heading down to cabin in Cypress Bay tomorrow for a few days of fishing. They are in process of drawing lake back down to winter pool so should have strong current. Will post results next week.


good luck! and please do post results. we will be down the last of the month as well.


----------



## Popspastime

Leaving the 29th but won't be on KY Lake until the 4th or 5th. Be down there for 2 weeks at least fishing out of Mansard Island Marina.


----------



## undertaker

Made delivers to Murray, Kentucky on Wednesday and Thursday seen a lot of boats heading towards the lake. Waiting to here a report


----------



## Popspastime

Ky Lake is 52 degree's right now, been that for 5 days and not climbing. Their about to get pounded again with a front coming from the west and temps will be cold (freezing) at night which makes a long time before the temps come up in the lake. With high water still coming down and water temps not climbing yet I'm having 2nd thoughts about 1'st of April. I might just wait until middle of April this year due to all this weather not letting up. I'm busting at the seams to get out but not going to travel 9 hours to a lake I know will be tough before I get there.


----------



## tsquare

doubt if the water temps in NE Ohio will be at 52 degrees by 1st April...maybe by 1st May ?


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> With high water still coming down and water temps not climbing yet I'm having 2nd thoughts about 1'st of April. I might just wait until middle of April this year due to all this weather not letting up.


I think that would be a wise choice if your plans can be flexible.
I've fished down there in the past, in years just like this most of the fish were still holding deep. Once this weather finally breaks those fish will be on fire. I may make it to Ky Lake this year but if I do make it down there it won't be until May...course my buddy wants to make a trip to Erie so I may head north instead. Decisions...decisions, maybe both


----------



## Popspastime

crappiedude said:


> I think that would be a wise choice if your plans can be flexible.


That's the good part about retirement, just hold out until it gets good. It moved up to 54 degrees now but just not breaking any time soon like it did last year. We usually jump all over to different lakes which is also a great time. As long as the weather is good the fishing aught to follow. I'm not going to bring back 2 weeks of fish, I don't need them, it's just the quality time fishing with my friends and seeing new sights, we bust each others chops for 2 weeks and laugh so hard my cheeks hurt. I fish all summer long 4 days a week, sometimes more so taking the fish comes way down the list. If you decide to come up here to Erie feel free to contact me for an update, the lake will be the best we've seen it since the 70's this year.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> *I'm not going to bring back 2 weeks of fish, I don't need them*, it's just the quality time fishing with my friends and seeing new sights, we bust each others chops


I'm right there with you. At home I can have my boat in the water in 10 minutes so if I want some fish I just go get some. Most days I feel like why should I ruin a perfectly good day of fishing by having to come home and clean fish. My friends who don't fish don't understand it and they would say "you mean you catch fish and don't eat them?" My replay is "when you go golfing do you eat the golf balls?" Then they understand. Right now the freezer is empty of fish so we plan on keeping a few in Alabama.
To me the fishing is all about the experience and the adventure.
I'm not sure what my friend had in mind for Erie, I'm guessing he wants to go to East Harbor maybe...probably wants to chase some smallies.
Yeah, I love this retirement thing.


----------



## chaunc

I’m headed down this weekend. Been going so long, I’ve got spots that produce, no matter what the temps are. My only enemy is wind speed and direction. If I have to go thru the bridge to get down lake to fish a couple bays, I’m hopeing the wind isn’t north south. Those waves can get pretty nasty with wind speeds in the high teens and above. Southwest or northeast are my favorites. I can tuck behind high banks to get out of it. I’m staying for about a month so stay in touch on here to check each other’s reports almost daily. John, if you and your buddy want to charter for walleyes on Erie, I have a couple good captains I can hook you up with.


----------



## Popspastime

Chaunc, be careful down there and stay warm..lol. We're sure to be there so save us some fun. We'll keep in touch.


----------



## kycreek

Yea, be careful and have fun.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> John, if you and your buddy want to charter for walleyes on Erie, I have a couple good captains I can hook you up with.


I'll keep that in mind, I'm really not sure what his plan is for Erie. He kind of brought it up the other day kind of out of the blue.
Between Alabama, Cumberland, maybe Ky Lake and turkey hunting I'm not sure when he figures we'll have time but if he goes I guess I'm in. I haven't mentioned it to my wife yet so....


----------



## eelboy

Saturday I tried to bass fish only had 2 short fish Cypress Bay pretty stained wind 15-20 mph SW sunny 70....Sunday Cypress starting to clear some crappie fishing 4 keepers 4 short caught 6 on minnow 2 on jigs most in about 15 fow mostly overcast 50-55..Most guys I talked with had not caught many crappie and bass fishing has been poor water temps 54-57. I will be heading back down April 6-9


----------



## Popspastime

Thanks eelboy for the info, I think I'm pretty set on leaving around the same time your going now due to all this weather.


----------



## laynhardwood

Water was much colder in the southern section where I was fishing today. This morning the temp was 33 and the water was 48.9-49.2. I caught 12 bass today from 14.5-17”. I am not sure if my pattern will hold up for the weekend because it’s going to get warm and the fish are going to move around but it’s been an experience on Kentucky lake. Windy, wavy, snowing, raining, and cold, hey it’s just like home.


----------



## All Eyes

laynhardwood said:


> Water was much colder in the southern section where I was fishing today. This morning the temp was 33 and the water was 48.9-49.2. I caught 12 bass today from 14.5-17”. I am not sure if my pattern will hold up for the weekend because it’s going to get warm and the fish are going to move around but it’s been an experience on Kentucky lake. Windy, wavy, snowing, raining, and cold, hey it’s just like home.


Go gettum Wayne! Looking forward to seeing some pics and hope you find some hawgs.


----------



## laynhardwood

All Eyes said:


> Go gettum Wayne! Looking forward to seeing some pics and hope you find some hawgs.


Thanks John, I’ll post some pics once I’m in a better service area.


----------



## Popspastime

Update.. Update.. Flight south has been delayed and waiting on further lake info..


----------



## chaunc

Damn bass wouldn’t leave me alone today. Caught eleven. Five keepers. Only four crappies. Wind wouldn’t let me fish my deep spots so went shallow.


----------



## Popspastime

As long as your getting a thump its a good day. I might head out of here next monday..


----------



## crappiedude

WTG Chaunc 
Cool and windy down here in Bama. Never fished this section of lake and we’re struggling. Hope this wind dies down some tomorrow.


----------



## RMK

Popspastime said:


> As long as your getting a thump its a good day. I might head out of here next monday..


I think somebodies got the itch!


----------



## chaunc

Poppa, take your time. Water temps are real low for this time of year. Cold nights aren’t helping either. If you just wanna get away, cool, but if you’re looking to pound the slabs, take your time coming here. By the time I’ll be leaving the weather may just be stabilizing and water temps rising. Wind is howling too. Good luck if you come.


----------



## Popspastime

Thanks chaunc,
Looking at the next week and it changed again, rain and wind..gheesh. Now having second thoughts and might just push it off a bit. This winter wants to be tuff right out to the end. We were pounding them last year at this time with 58 - 60 water temps. grrrrrrr..


----------



## crappiedude

Hey Ken, conditions are pretty cruddy down in Alabama too. Wind is horrible, water temp is falling. Yesterday 58, today 56. 
Funny thing though is we did get 10 crappie today and they we all way back up in a creek 2-3’ deep in 5-6 fow. Most on jig & cork. This is a whole new section of lake for us so we’re wasting a lot of time looking around.


----------



## chaunc

Wind is howling out of the south today around twenty mph. Not going out by myself in this mess. I shore fished for a couple hours this morning, just to get out of the wind. Caught and released four short bass and one catfish. Wind is only dying down to fifteen after seven pm so I’m done for the day. Warm night tonight and light winds tomorrow. Only thing is, it’s supposed to rain ALL DAY. Got my boots and rain gear ready. Can’t catch a break this week. Hope you guys are doing better than I am.


----------



## fshnjon

This is a great thread , I havent been on in a while ,headed down to Buchanan resort on the 4th, the weather looks like crap all the way up till then.We normally stay at Lakeview in Cypress bay but going a little bit south of the bridge this year.


----------



## chaunc

Hopefully this rain and wind will be done by then, Jon. I fished in the rain yesterday and again today. I found a pattern and bait today. Deeeeeeep. Twenty five to thirty feet. Caught over thirty with fifteen being keeper crappies. Couple gills and yellow bass too. Pourhouse custom baits put all of them in the boat. Too tired to clean them so iced em down for tomorrow. I’ll take a picture then.


----------



## eelboy

I am heading back down on the 5th and will fish for 3 days. Will probably put in at Port and fish Big Sandy. Maybe weather will start to stabilize by then but forecast is not good!


----------



## Popspastime

I'm coming down on the 14th.


----------



## crappiedude

Looking at dates for a possible Ky Lake trip in mid-late May with my wife. This is later than I normally make it down there and I'm not sure as to what to expect. No one can guess the weather or water conditions so I don't worry about it when making plans.

I'm looking at either the week of May 13 or the week of May 20 with a preference to the week of May 20th because it's after most of our turkey season. I know some of the crappie will be post spawn but what about the gills and redear?

I'll post this on the crappie site and see what comes up over there as well.
Any info is appreciated.


----------



## crappiedude

I would take any other lake suggestions for crappie or gill in that time frame too.
Ohio, Ky, In or WV


----------



## chaunc




----------



## chaunc

Sorry. Yesterday and today.


----------



## Popspastime

WTG Chaunc in those conditions.


----------



## chaunc

The wind down here just won’t let up but my pattern is still working. Put fifteen good keepers in the box Saturday. I was still body rockin for hours after I got off the lake. Did I say this wind is brutal.


----------



## Popspastime

WTG keeping at it.. I'm for sure coming on the 14th do or die.. It should be better by then and I see the temps are creeping up a bit. Looks like your headed for a better week coming. Get some music going for that body rocking..lol


----------



## fshnjon

Nice work ,


----------



## chaunc

Sat today out. Just didn’t feel like fishin in the cold wet conditions. Not going tomorrow either. Supposed to get storms and wind as high as thirty mph. Rest of week looks decent so I’ll just chill til then.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> Sat today out. Just didn’t feel like fishin in the cold wet conditions. Not going tomorrow


Can't blame you, this weather has been challenging to say the least.


----------



## fshnjon

The weather ,here is even worse ,its totally crazy ,we will be down Wed . just be glad to be able to get on the water


----------



## Popspastime

Jon.. you have your snow suit on now?.. this weather is nuts.. The wind really messes with you even on a nice day. I'll be there next Saturday, my boat is panting out there.


----------



## chaunc

The forecast calls for storms and high wind starting around noon today so I went fishing at seven thirty and got off the lake at eleven fifteen. I actually had a good day. Caught around thirty and kept fifteen. Ten crappies. As the wind was picking up, I got off the lake. Back at the motel, cleaned fish, and put the cover back on the boat by a little after noon. Supposed to be nice for the next few days then snow on Sunday. Haha. This is the craziest spring I’ve had down here in well over twenty years. Here’s my catch for the day. Oh yeah. They’re still in deep water.


----------



## Popspastime

Thanks for the info chaunc.. I'ts thundering like hell here now clean to Cinncy then it's going to cool down again. You need to get that fish whistle out and get them lined up like they are east of you. I hope the wind lays a bit for you to get some good fishing in. Your not missing anything here, lakes still cold but the small ponds are warmer and have a few going. Don't know how long your going to be down there but your more then welcome to team up with us on some of the other lakes that are warmer.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> The forecast calls for storms and high wind starting around noon today


I was looking at my weather app earlier and it looked like some pretty heavy rain was parked right about on top of you. Keep your head down and stay safe


----------



## chaunc

Man did I have a good day today. Still fishing the deep water as the water isn’t warming up at all in the area I’m fishing. Need some warm nights to go with hot days. Jig and nibble, a foot off the bottom. Monkey milk baby shad is killer.


----------



## Popspastime

Nice! You got a bit of everything today. Next week Friday, outta here.


----------



## RMK

chaunc said:


> View attachment 259344
> View attachment 259345
> View attachment 259346
> View attachment 259347
> Man did I have a good day today. Still fishing the deep water as the water isn’t warming up at all in the area I’m fishing. Need some warm nights to go with hot days. Jig and nibble, a foot off the bottom. Monkey milk baby shad is killer.


wow! amazing table of fish right there. good job!


----------



## crappiedude

Nice job
You know you're near bottom when you are getting some sauger.


----------



## chaunc

Had a lot of boats moving in on me so I probably won’t be able to fish comfortably today. Headed out after a quick breakfast at fast eddies. Will keep the crew posted later this evening.


----------



## kycreek

Lots of good eating on that table.


----------



## fshnjon

Fished Eagle Creek down to power lines wed /thur water temps low 50s to mid 50s by evening ,very few people even out fishing ,saw very few fish being caught ,mostly small fish all in 20+ fow. we need some spring weather .


----------



## chaunc

Put fourteen more crappies in the cooler yesterday. Didn’t feel like cleaning them so iced them down. Snowing here today so I’m not going out. The fish are still deep but moved up to twenty three foot now. It’s twenty eight this morning so they may have moved back down. We’re supposed to get rising temps all next week so by next weekend they may be on shallow wood.


----------



## Popspastime

You got hit with snow again yesterday? wth..


----------



## chaunc

Water temp dropped three degrees overnight and the fish got lockjaw. Caught thirteen but only five were keepers and one was a yellow perch over eleven inches. Gonna have a nice fish dinner with these. I’ll be here a couple more weeks so I hope the bite picks up. I wanna fish shallow with a bobber and jig.


----------



## zaraspook

chaunc said:


> View attachment 259344
> View attachment 259345
> View attachment 259346
> View attachment 259347
> Man did I have a good day today. Still fishing the deep water as the water isn’t warming up at all in the area I’m fishing. Need some warm nights to go with hot days. Jig and nibble, a foot off the bottom. Monkey milk baby shad is killer.


Ditto on that Monkey Milk. I'm a fan.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> I wanna fish shallow with a bobber and jig.


Me too, last jig and bobber action for me was Dec 22 & 23 then we got the artic blast at Christmas. Good warm up heading our way and should get those fish moving.


----------



## kycreek

Me 3
I just want to go fishing. The river is supposed to be back close to pool this coming weekend. If it does warm up I'll finally get out again. Gonna be a long week waiting though.


----------



## Popspastime

I'll take an order of sunshine with a side order of rising temps, easy on the wind please. I'm pulling out Friday and probably will fish Watts for a few then Douglas for a few and reservations for K Lake Cabins on the 20th. I'm try to give it more than enough time to warm up.


----------



## RMK

Popspastime said:


> I'll take an order of sunshine with a side order of rising temps, easy on the wind please. I'm pulling out Friday and probably will fish Watts for a few then Douglas for a few and reservations for K Lake Cabins on the 20th. I'm try to give it more than enough time to warm up.


while you re taking orders, if i was you i would order 2 or 3 more feet of water for kentucky lake as well. a lot of the stake beads i would have been excited to fish were sitting in mud. i guess there are probably some deeper ones if you know where they are.


----------



## Popspastime

RMK the water is right at level right now, many stakes were out of the water last year as well. I usually fish the bays and creeks, then head to the open water and stumps. This winter is still hanging on and it's snowing here at home today AGAIN! Supposed to be a warmer stretch this week and next down there and that should fire them off. Hats off to chaunce down there battling the conditions.


----------



## chaunc

I’m still battling. Thirty seven degrees yesterday morning. Met my brother Doug Wynn from crappies gills and more guide service and took him fishing with me, in my boat. We’ve been fishing in each other’s boats for around ten years now. Even before he became a licensed guide. Headed to Jonathan creek area and started shallow. Five ft and less. Water temp had dropped ten degrees there since last Thursday. What bite they had there was gone. Moved out to ten to twelve ft. Found a couple keepers and a few shorts. Went out to the mouth area where the armada of boats were and fished outside the pack in fifteen to eighteen ft. Put eight more keepers in the box out of the fourteen we caught. Some good size too. Sixty degrees when we quit for the day. So they’re still out deep. Supposed to have some hot weather this week so I’m hoping they move to the shallower water. Good time with a good friend.


----------



## RMK

doug was a great guy. glad i got to meet him. wish we could ve ran into you while we ere down there. thats crazy that pack is still out there. good job again on the catching.


----------



## chaunc

RMK said:


> doug was a great guy. glad i got to meet him. wish we could ve ran into you while we ere down there. thats crazy that pack is still out there. good job again on the catching.


That pack will be there for another month. I fished uplake today for around three and a half hours before I couldn’t take that cold wind any longer. Still deep. Six crappies and six gills.


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Popspastime

This is probably the worst spring I can remember.


----------



## laynhardwood

The lake was brutal during the National Championship. I was catching nice bass in 1-3ft of water one day and the next day they would be gone and no where to be found. I had a lot of head scratching moments on Kentucky lake. I ended up fishing Barkely and finding fish in predictable spots.


----------



## joekacz

Popspastime said:


> This is probably the worst spring I can remember.


Heck at our ages we should be happy with that we still can remember!! LOL


----------



## chaunc

Tried to wait until it warmed up some before heading to Jonathon creek area. Bad decision to even go out. That wind is brutal here. I dressed warm and still only lasted a little over two hours. Just couldn’t take any more boat rocking. Two keepers out of nine fish. That’s another reason I don’t fish there often. Got a week left. Supposed to get up to seventy plus degrees tomorrow but the wind is going to be over fifteen and gusting. Friday too. Although I’ve caught quite a few fish, this is the most disheartening trip I’ve had down here that I can remember. Still tho, I’ll be back next spring. John, if you do make it down here in May, you just might catch the spawn.


----------



## Popspastime

That's funny..."May"


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> John, if you do make it down here in May, you just might catch the spawn.


Everything is sitting on hold for right now. I messed my knee up (torn meniscus) and will have surgery on May 3rd. Recovery is supposed to be pretty quick but I'll have to wait and see.
I know Cumberland is out of the question. Erie is probably a no go, it's just too rough to try to fish on a recovering knee.
I will be able to turkey hunt at least few days before and maybe after....at least I'm hoping.
I definitely agree about the wind being disheartening. Even here it's way windier than normal. It seems we just can't catch a break this year.
I think it was 2 or 3 years ago when we were down there in mid April, the conditions were terrible and everything we caught was in 20-30 fow.


----------



## RMK

crappiedude said:


> Everything is sitting on hold for right now. I messed my knee up (torn meniscus) and will have surgery on May 3rd. Recovery is supposed to be pretty quick but I'll have to wait and see.
> I know Cumberland is out of the question. Erie is probably a no go, it's just too rough to try to fish on a recovering knee.
> I will be able to turkey hunt at least few days before and maybe after....at least I'm hoping.
> I definitely agree about the wind being disheartening. Even here it's way windier than normal. It seems we just can't catch a break this year.
> I think it was 2 or 3 years ago when we were down there in mid April, the conditions were terrible and everything we caught was in 20-30 fow.


Good luck with that knee and the surgery. Hope it goes well and recovery is quick!


----------



## kycreek

Yea, take care of that knee. If the weather doesn't straighten up soon you may hit it just right. Took a ride yesterday & all river tribs are still pretty muddy close to the river but should be good by early next week. Hoping this rain doesn't blow them out again.


----------



## Popspastime

crappiedude. hope all goes well. Looks like your not going to be missing much in the near future.
Edit..
Just looked at the weather.. Storms moving thru that area this weekend and may total 1 to 4 inches of rain..flooding again.. I can't believe it. Do I wait or do I go??


----------



## chaunc

If I was advising someone about coming here, this year, or staying home, I’d say find a different lake this year. Not so much the bad fishing but the weather here is brutal. It’s eighty here today with winds over twenty. Waves are so bad you can’t get to the spots that are out of the wind. I’m thankful that I got away but if all I came for was to load the boat with fish every day I’m here, I’d be one disappointed dude. The water isn’t warming like it usually does and the fish are scattered everywhere. Glad I’m not a one technique fisherman. I’m still catching my fish in 22-25 ft, a foot off bottom. Good luck if you decide to come here. I’m leaving about a week early.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> Storms moving thru that area this weekend and may total 1 to 4 inches of rain..*flooding again*.. *I can't believe it. Do I wait or do I go?*?


Thanks Pops for the well wishes.
If it were me I'd wait until these crazy weather patterns changed. Looks like another cold front coming too with a chance for snow rain mix for here early next week. I'd rather wait till mid June or even wait until fall rather than go there and fight conditions you have no control over. That is just no fun.


----------



## chaunc

Weekend was warm but the wind is still terrible. Saw a small Jon boat swamped at the ramp because of waves over the back end. I too almost got swamped as I was trying to put my boat on the trailer. Not going to get caught out there in twenty plus mph winds again, by myself. That was Friday. Didn’t fish Saturday. Storms rolled thru that night and wind died down Sunday morning for a few hours. Got out for a couple hours then the wind started howling. Got off the lake quickly. Four keepers. Cancelled my plans to stay another week. Headed back home Tuesday.


----------



## chaunc

Haha. I changed my mind again. Staying thru Saturday. Not ready for the long drive home yet. Wind was out of the west today so I got to fish one of my top producing areas. This spot has been producing fast twenty fish limits for me for six years. The only problem is it’s out in the open where any direction of high wind, except west, makes it unfishable. Twenty eight foot drop with big brush on it. Only took me an hour and a half to get this limit today. Winds got higher as the day went on. I was done and back on the trailer by then.


----------



## eelboy

Nice mess of fish! I will be heading down early on Friday. Moved pool table to cabin last trip so have a guy going to re-felt Friday but plan to fish Sat-Sun. Will probably go out of Port but may stay in Cypress if the wind stays nasty.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> Not ready for the long drive home yet.


Looks like the weather will be a little nicer down there this week. I hope the wind settles down some.
Good luck


----------



## chaunc

Thirty three degrees with fifteen mph winds today. Sat in my room all day. Not fishing in that mess again while I’m here.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Man The weather sucks this spring Chaunc


----------



## Popspastime

Hey Chaunc, cancelled my reservation for the 20th and just heading east to the others, warmer water and bit more action. I can't believe this weather has put the *^^%^& on you like that and forked my plans as well. I'll be on Watts in the AM.


----------



## chaunc

Pop, I’ve caught fish. It’s just not enjoyable with all these weather conditions. Thermals every day and snowsuits to keep you warm. Wind howling three out of four days so you can’t stay on the fish when you find them. I’ve probably got close to a hundred keepers in the month I’ve been here but that pales in comparison of most of the years I’ve been coming here. I don’t come just to fish anymore. This is my spring rejuvenation. I relax and just enjoy life when I’m here. The friends I’ve made here are great people and I enjoy sharing that month in the spring with them every year. The guys that came down this year just to fish are all talking about not coming back next year because they did so bad. Next year may be diffrent. Next month may be different. Just listen to reports before you decide to come. Headed home Saturday refreshed. I could have caught more fish at Pymatuning if all I wanted to do was fish.


----------



## crappiedude

I sure don't know what app I was looking at that showed better weather for this week.
It absolutely sucks up here, high winds, snow, cold temps and wind chill's in the 20's for the last few days. It can't possibly much better down there.

I can take these temps but this wind just never let's up.


----------



## Bluebuster6912

I will be down May 20 - 26 Thinkin i might hit it perfect this year. Something will defianlty be spawning by then lol


----------



## RMK

chaunc said:


> Pop, I’ve caught fish. It’s just not enjoyable with all these weather conditions. Thermals every day and snowsuits to keep you warm. Wind howling three out of four days so you can’t stay on the fish when you find them. I’ve probably got close to a hundred keepers in the month I’ve been here but that pales in comparison of most of the years I’ve been coming here. I don’t come just to fish anymore. This is my spring rejuvenation. I relax and just enjoy life when I’m here. The friends I’ve made here are great people and I enjoy sharing that month in the spring with them every year. The guys that came down this year just to fish are all talking about not coming back next year because they did so bad. Next year may be diffrent. Next month may be different. Just listen to reports before you decide to come. Headed home Saturday refreshed. I could have caught more fish at Pymatuning if all I wanted to do was fish.


we ll most likely be back for another shot at it. every single person we met and talked to was very kind and helpful. from workers at sportsmans lodge, employees at fast eddies, the owners/ workers at the great boat shop that had a new prop on my boat and me back on the water within 2 hours of blowing a blade off, fellow fisherman... great people to say the least.


----------



## chaunc

Buster, the gills bite should be out of this world at that time. Crappies may be done spawning but you can get them in the deep brush. Channel catfish should be spawning too. You’ll catch them while you’re bluegill fishing.
RMK, the people here are a big reason why I keep coming back. They’re like my family here. I’ll come back even if I don’t get to fish but two days out of a weeks stay.
By the way, I got out in some great weather today. Well almost great. Wind held off until four today. Sunny and high seventies. Fish were scattered so I had to hit a lot of spots. Twelve, maybe more. Caught a hog black Crappie that was close to sixteen inches but was skinny for a fish that long. Should have weighed over two pounds but only went a pound and a half.


----------



## polebender

Great job! The black looks to be a big male with its tuxedo on! May be a spawned out female?, but according to your posts it would seem that would be a little early! Either way it’s a great looking crappie!


----------



## chaunc

Fished a couple hours this morning before the twenty five mph winds picked up. Got off the lake just in time.


----------



## jrfish

Heading down next week staying in Jonathon Creek Area! It's the first time on Kentucky Lake any advise or suggestions?


----------



## Bluebuster6912

Chaunc, We missed the bluegill last year and nailed the catfish spawn, I been going every spring for the last 8 years. My favorite place to go. We stay at Malcolm Creek. Fish around there and the Rock Quarry alot. Im also thinking im going to hit the bluegills at the perfect time this year!! Love them big ole RedEars!!


----------



## chaunc

jrfish said:


> Heading down next week staying in Jonathon Creek Area! It's the first time on Kentucky Lake any advise or suggestions?


If you’re fishing Jonathon creek area, look to see which side of the bridge has the most boats and join in. Or you can hire a guide that will help you learn the area and show you what’s working for them to catch fish. There’s a lot of good ones at that end of the lake. What type of fishing do you prefer?


----------



## jrfish

Crappie and bluegill


----------



## chaunc

Been getting almost all of mine from deep water. Even today with heavy wind I was able to get some.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chaunc said:


> Pop, I’ve caught fish. It’s just not enjoyable with all these weather conditions. Thermals every day and snowsuits to keep you warm. Wind howling three out of four days so you can’t stay on the fish when you find them. I’ve probably got close to a hundred keepers in the month I’ve been here but that pales in comparison of most of the years I’ve been coming here. I don’t come just to fish anymore. This is my spring rejuvenation. I relax and just enjoy life when I’m here. The friends I’ve made here are great people and I enjoy sharing that month in the spring with them every year. The guys that came down this year just to fish are all talking about not coming back next year because they did so bad. Next year may be diffrent. Next month may be different. Just listen to reports before you decide to come. Headed home Saturday refreshed. I could have caught more fish at Pymatuning if all I wanted to do was fish.


CHAUNC, Ya know ,,I don't know your age but you hit the nail on the head. I find that the better the weather the more i like the trip, At 56 i may be becoming a fair weather fisherman. I still hit it hard when the weather is less than perfect and enjoy it....but not near as much as a 70 degree 3 mph wind, partly cloudy day !!! Loved following your trip ! Tom


----------



## chaunc

Finished the trip with a good day. Wind is still blowing but I found some fish anyway. Headed back to Pa in the morning. Thanks for sharing my Ky lake trip with me.


----------



## chaunc

And I’m sixty six, Tom.


----------



## joekacz

chaunc said:


> And I’m sixty six, Tom.


Dang that's old!!Wait a minute we're the same age!Have a safe trip home and thank's for all the plc's.


----------



## crappiedude

Nice finish to the trip. Be safe and thanks for sharing,


----------



## fished-out

Enjoyed it. Never been there, but like hearing about your exploits. I'm in Cincy, may go someday. I'm originally from Canton, used to fish Mosquito alot. Nice white crappie there.


----------



## ReelCranky

Thanks for sharing your trip chaunc. Have a safe drive home I enjoy reading your reports!


----------



## Popspastime

Whats going on down there? The crappie fishing is at the worst its ever been the reports say. Now they have the serious Asian carp explosion going on and all the hype is on the bass fishing or the talk there of. You peeps down there better get off your bass and figure something out fast. Won't be too much longer they won't have any bass, catching is tuff right now.


----------



## chaunc

There’s plenty of crappies to be caught there. It’s just that they look like they’re starving, they’re so thin. Bass too. The carp have created a lack of baitfish problem as they’re dominating the baitfish for the plankton they both eat to survive. No baitfish, no food for the predators to fatten up on. Bluegill and shellcracker should be alright tho as they feed more on bugs and crustaceans. It’s gonna be tough getting the lake balanced back out. Have to find a way to get those carp in check.


----------



## Gregger

Anybody know where to catch largemouth down there this time of year? Heading down Saturday for a few days! Thanks!


----------



## Popspastime

I'd do some checking before you scurry on down there. The lake is at an all time high and most marina's are closed until further notice. There's been massive flooding there.


----------



## eelboy

Popspastime said:


> I'd do some checking before you scurry on down there. The lake is at an all time high and most marina's are closed until further notice. There's been massive flooding there.


I'm in Cypress Bay. Lake is 12,5 foot over winter pool. Projected to drop 4.5 foot by Saturday and will continue to drop another 7.5 foot next week to winter pool of 354.0. Current will be at record flow of over 400,000 cfs. With the planned drop in water and the extremely strong current I would target creek mouths and deep channel banks. Due to water/weather conditions there has not been much activity on the lake over the last week. Be safe as lake has a lot of debris in the river channel.


----------



## eelboy

Popspastime said:


> I'd do some checking before you scurry on down there. The lake is at an all time high and most marina's are closed until further notice. There's been massive flooding there.


I'm in Cypress Bay. Lake is 12,5 foot over winter pool. Projected to drop 4.5 foot by Saturday and will continue to drop another 7.5 foot next week to winter pool of 354.0. Current will be at record flow of over 400,000 cfs. With the planned drop in water and the extremely strong current I would target creek mouths and deep channel banks. Due to water/weather conditions there has not been much activity on the lake over the last week. Be safe as lake has a lot of debris in the river channel.


----------



## Bluebuster6912

fish down there get lockjaw as soon as they start dropping water at KY Lake. Been there during several floods and happens every time, but the fishing is beyond great when its rising and leveled off till the start dropping it


----------



## Gregger

Thanks for the replies! I will see what we can do.


----------



## Popspastime

Here's what you have there.
View attachment 296145


----------



## fshnjon

We are headed down on April 11th for 3 days ,staying directly across from Panther bay this year .May try Blood river ,I have never fished that area ,any condition reports would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## chaunc

Jon, check the crappie.com website, Kentucky forum for the latest reports. They’re very accurate with their info. Or go to www.kylake.com and check out the guide reports. They may be a week late but still helpful.


----------



## fshnjon

Thanks Chaunc ,Are you heading down this year ?


----------



## chaunc

Yes. From the 5th to the 24th of April. I’m staying at the Early American Motel and fishing midlake. May head south a few days and north to Jonathan creek for a few days. Depends on the wind direction. This will be my 32nd consecutive year down there. I hope the wind isn’t as bad as last year. Lost 5 whole days last year because of it.


----------



## fshnjon

Last year was terrible , this is our 11th year ,we usually stay in Cypress bay ,at Lakeview but decided to change it up this year ,,6 of us renting a house on the water , we usually only stay 3 or 4 days ,makes it hard to hit it right 
Headed to Alabama in the morning for 3-4 days ,


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon said:


> Headed to Alabama in the morning for 3-4 days ,


See you there..


----------



## garhtr

https://www.wired2fish.com/big-fish...8endFr92TcaojBO1lpC8Z0ccOXWLCVbJI3ySg#slide_1
I saw this on facebook--Heck of a day on Ky. 
I hadn't been following this thread, so my apologies if this was previously posted.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BMustang

^^ Surely that's Kentucky Lake in Texas, Right???


----------



## garhtr

BMustang said:


> ^^ Surely that's Kentucky Lake in Texas, Right???


 That would still be a heck of a day even in Texas Considering they only fished four hours it's phenomenal.
I did find that the fact the anglers refused to say what lure they caught the fish on a bit Strange.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## chaunc

Headed to Kentucky Lake next weekend. Anybody have reports on how close to the spawn they are down there. Water temps would help a lot. I’ll share info here too. Hope the wind isn’t nearly as bad as last year this time.


----------



## crappiedude

Hope you have a good trip down there this year. We skipped our spring trip last year and this year we're going to go back to Cumberland.
I'll be looking forward to seeing your reports.


----------



## Popspastime

Crappiedude,
Just went by Cland this week and the water was over the flood gates and water was chocolate. Don't know when your planning your trip but definitely get some info before heading there.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> Crappiedude,
> Just went by Cland this week and the water was over the flood gates and water was chocolate. Don't know when your planning your trip but definitely get some info before heading there.


We're headed down on the 15th and planning on staying at State Dock. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Popspastime

chaunc,
Good Luck down there, hope this weather shapes up for you. I just got back from Alabama and the wind just kept up. Gunterville had a main Lake temp of 53 and the southern bays were 58 in the morning going to 62 late day with sun. I'm going to guess without looking Ky Lake might be making low 50's based on Dale Hollow temps. It's going to be another late spring down there I think. Either way have fun and be safe.


----------



## fshnjon

Chaunc ,you are awful quiet ,are you filling the well ??


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Drove by Kentucky lake today, pushing near 80 degrees today. To bad I had to work. Heading back to Ohio on the bird now. The lake interests me, may have to extend my stay next time.


----------



## fshnjon

Fished 2 days in cypress Bay Area , terrible fishing, water temp mid 60s ,only got a few crappie, hardly anyone even there fishing, that will be my last trip there ,


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon said:


> Fished 2 days in cypress Bay Area , terrible fishing, water temp mid 60s ,only got a few crappie, hardly anyone even there fishing, that will be my last trip there ,


Something's going on there, the lake aught to be on fire right now.


----------



## eelboy

Popspastime said:


> Something's going on there, the lake aught to be on fire right now.


I live in back of Cypress. It has been tough fishing. I've been running down to West Sandy and picking up a few. Very warm weather early this month pushed bass spawn up but crappies seem to be confused. Tournament weights are way down for this time of year.


----------



## 1more

Any correlation to the Asian carp?


----------



## eelboy

1more said:


> Any correlation to the Asian carp?


If you look at the KKDFW data ( which I find impressive) that is not the issue. They have data back over 20 years. I can assure you not everyone will agree with my assessment but it is scientific data that is supported by a lot of years of study. I encouraged everyone to ay least take the time to look at it if interested.


----------



## RMK

fshnjon said:


> Chaunc ,you are awful quiet ,are you filling the well ??


Chaunc must've dropped his phone in the water and not able to post pics. I m sure he's catching! Haha! I saw one of his good friends just did well in a tournament down there.


----------



## Rooster

Any current crappie reports? Going to Jonathan Creek next week, and hope that Chaunc left a few for us in the lake this year.


----------



## TheKing

Your timing sure looks good as it turns out. I have been watching their reports and it has not been very good so far. A lot of the reasoning has been flood control effect. First and last of daylight should fill your freezer.


----------



## Tap that bass

eelboy said:


> If you look at the KKDFW data ( which I find impressive) that is not the issue. They have data back over 20 years. I can assure you not everyone will agree with my assessment but it is scientific data that is supported by a lot of years of study. I encouraged everyone to ay least take the time to look at it if interested.


Well, I’ve been fishing the lake yearly for the last 20 years. And once the Asian carp started showing up the fishing has gone straight down hill. I don’t need to read articles from bias supposed scientific study. The Asian carp are inhaling everything which includes the precious different grass seeds which make things flourish. The grass is becoming non existent and once the grass goes, poor fishing follows.


----------



## chaunc

Finally able to get on the site from down here. I agree the fishing is tough but it’s not from the carp. It’s the zebra mussels. They’re changing light penetration and making the fish less comfortable in using their old areas. Even deep water. My shallow spots that have always produced aren’t nearly as productive as previous years. I haven’t put a limit in the box since I’ve been here this year. Best day has been 14 and they were all females that day. Last week was horrible. High winds kept me off the lake four days of seven, today included. I’ve caught some nice fish when I’ve been able to fish some of my main lake spots but high wind has limited that greatly this year. I’ll be headed back to Pennsylvania Tuesday with a quarter of what I normally take home but I have a good variety of them. Hopefully this weather treats you guys better than it treated me. Good luck out there.


----------



## chaunc

Today, wind is 15- 18 mph from NW. Nearly impossible to get out of it as it even swirling in the coves. Fought it until I got tired. It won by knockout. Got six crappies before it got the best of me.


----------



## chaunc

Finally had a great day. Beautiful morning and the fish were biting. Caught a limit today in shallow water. Three foot, a foot and a half below a bobber. Too bad I’ve only got one more day. Haha. Oh well ! Guess I’ll have to take it out on Mosquito and Pymatuning. Got a couple benefit fishfry to do.


----------



## kycreek

Good deal...


----------



## jeffro

Nice work chaunc!


----------



## Rooster

Thanks for the update, and I hope they stick around for another week!


----------



## chaunc

Rooster said:


> Thanks for the update, and I hope they stick around for another week!


They were still there Monday. Took my buddy Ben Karr to the spot. Fished from his boat. Had a fantastic time. Fished two spots that I chose. Put a nice selection in the box. 32 crappies, 23 gills, and 2 big red ears. I’m headed home in a few hours. Tough weather this trip. Fished eleven out of eighteen days but still had an enjoyable time. God willing, I’ll be back next spring for my 33rd consecutive year down here. Good luck to anyone coming down this spring.


----------



## 1more

Be safe!


----------



## chaunc

Made it home safe. Nine and a half hour drive. One stop. Dog tired.


----------



## fshnjon

That"s great reading right there ,I love to hear about other people catching even if i"m not .Fish are turned on here in southern ohio ,should be prime time next 2 weeks


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon said:


> That"s great reading right there ,I love to hear about other people catching even if i"m not .Fish are turned on here in southern ohio ,should be prime time next 2 weeks


Make room for Papa..!


----------



## fastwater

Go get em Pops!


----------

